# Typing "The Voice" judges



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

I was thinking about singing reality show The Voice and have thought to type them Lets try:
Adam levine:ESFP 4w3/7w6/8w9
Blake Shelton:ESTP 7w8/3w2/8w7
Gwen Stefani:ENFP 3w4/7w6/9w1
Pharrell williams:ISFP 7w6/3w4/1w9.
Any thoughts?Nobody seems to respond,is it because I am unfamiliar?


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I think there are already a few threads for the Voice in the Guess The Type forum (now that I think of it, I may have started one myself...) so I'd suggest you check there  Welcome to PerC!

Anyways, these are my guesses:
Adam - ENFP 7w6-4w3-9w8 sx/so
Blake - ESTP 7w8-8w7-3w2 sp/so
Gwen - ESFJ 3w4-7w6-9w1 so/sx
Pharrell - ISFP 9w1-6w7-4w3 sx/sp


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh,thank you!Are you mainly interested in enneagram?I am interested in finding examples of each tritype..can you help me in this matter plz?


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

I've been looking for a post like this! Someone else who's curious about the judges' types.

Adam: ESFP; I think it's obvious that he's an ESFP. I think he's a well-developed ESFP because I definitely see some ENTJ qualities in him, but I think that's due to ESFPs and ENTJs basically having the same functions.

Blake: ESTP; He's got the ESTP-esque charm about him, plus I've seen quite a few ESTPs in the country music circle.

Christina: ISFX; I've seen her typed as both ISFP and ISFJ. I believe that she's an ISFJ function-wise, but I'm not too familiar with her outside of The Voice and some of her music.

Cee-Lo: ISTP

Shakira: ENTJ; She's very straight-forward in her interviews, and it seems as if she has an issue verbalizing her ideas/opinions. (I've noticed that tends to be a trend in Intuitives)

Usher: ESTJ

Gwen: ENFJ; In her earlier years, I would've pegged her as being an ENFP, but as she's matured, she seems like an ENFJ.

Pharrell: INFJ; I've seen him typed as an ISFP, but I think he's more of an INFJ with his approach, both coaching and in interviews.

Miley: ESXP; I know for sure that she's an under-developed type, but I can't tell if she's an ESFP or an ESTP.

Alecia: INFP; She's got the artistic vibe to her that INFPs have. Watching her in interviews confirms that for me.


----------

